# Finding God?



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

It isn't seriously going to be Judgement Day on May 21st, is it? Only it's my daughter's birthday on 22nd and she's going to be really upset to have to miss it.


Flippancy apart, why do you want to find God, OP? What are you expecting from that relationship? Answer this question really honestly, as it may hold the clues to your search.


coi: stopped believing in a Christian God some time ago. Nonetheless believe that spirituality in some form is beneficial for happiness.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

I know what you're talking about. I have the same wish. 

Just be yourself. Even if your behaviors or thoughts may seem a little radical. That is how you find God naturally--within you, shining through you--without searching Him purposefully.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I found God by looking for the exceptionally good and beautiful. I went to the wilds of British Columbia. I also did free work for homeless.


----------

